# new grow room set up



## risktaker27 (Jan 22, 2013)

the area is 4x5  using a 1000 watt MH/HPS cool tube pretty basic set up.i know it would of been a lot easier to just go with a grow tent but that woulda been more $ than i really wanted to put into this right now $26 bucks for 10x25 foot roll of panda film verses 200 to 300 for a grow tent.im thinking the next run i will look into investing into a grow tent.i put all this together for just under $300 let me know what ya think it sould suit me just fine for what im trying to do


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 22, 2013)

there ya go. dont forget to stand inside the GR with all the lights out to check for light leaks


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 23, 2013)

come on risk what are you talking about bro why should you waste money on a grow tent now. you ready have a good set up as is .plus it should feel good to build that and not spend money. 
looks good bro...


----------



## risktaker27 (Jan 23, 2013)

thx sin the only reason i was thinking of going with a grow tent on the next grow it only takes 10 min to set one up and take one down compared to the 10 plus hrs i spent putting this all up.i dont plan on keeping this up after i finish my grow i dont own my place just renting so i dont really feel comfortable leavin it up while im not using it


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 23, 2013)

If it will do the job then yer good to go  I wouldn't use that fan in there though, it might be a little too much and take up more room. You need to get one of the smaller pedestle fans that oscillates. Lots of green mojo for your new "tent"


----------

